# Wellington boots - advice please



## Barkers Pet Services (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi there

I'm a dog walker but thought the equestrian threads might be the best place to post this request.
I've been through 4 pairs of wellies this year, granted they were all around the £15-20 mark but it's clearly a total false economy. 
Can you please help me, I've been searching online and my head is spinning with the choice 

What wellies do you love, what have been a disappointment and why? 
I'm going to get some for Christmas (max £100) and want some that last a good few years, ideally. I wear them every day for at least 6 months of the year.

I know Hunters are now made in China and are to be avoided. I was thinking about Aigle Parcours... What do you think?

Any advice would be gratefully received x


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the Aigle Parcours, love them and with horses and a dog I spend most of my time wearing them. I've tried loads of others and these are the best so far by a mile and are lasting well. Other people may have different experiences of course.


----------



## Barkers Pet Services (Sep 21, 2015)

Ah that's great, thanks so much for your response. 
Parcours are looking good


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just killed second pair of aigle parcours ARGH. (Both pairs lasted 2 years) 

I'm gonna look at Dunlop boots there is a larger range online.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Must stress I ride in them a bit. Prob the reason I kill them


----------



## Barkers Pet Services (Sep 21, 2015)

Well I've gone and bought some wellies, They've literally been delivered this evening. After much research I've gone for Rockfish in the end.
I was a moment away from clicking the 'buy now' button for a pair of parcours but I suddenly thought they looked as though they might not slip off easily - I go in and out of people's houses each day collecting/dropping off dogs for walking and take off my (muddy) wellies at the door so I'm constantly dragging them on and off.
They fit lovely and initial thoughts are that I'm extremely happy but only time will truly tell.
I really appreciate the replies. If I get 2 years out these I'll be happy as I got them half price on Amazon - bonus!


----------



## Ninki99 (Jan 5, 2016)

My favourite by far is any Ariat boot. They can be a bit expensive, but once I took the plunge I never looked back and my feet have never been happier. I do loads of ground work every day with various horses so I spend a lot of time on my feet.


----------



## KnutsfordVets (Jan 19, 2016)

Hunters definitely not what they used to be!


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Boots for horses? Sounds adorable.


----------



## KMSolomon (Nov 15, 2013)

I feel your pain! I got some Muck Boots, Artic Adventure boots at christmas and I wear them for the horse duties/gundog training/dog walking! They are so light, comfortable and warm. Defy exceeded my expectation, they was £90 and I absolutely love them. Cant recommend them highly enough,


----------

